
The 'telepathy' chip that lets you control computers using power of thought - jacquesm
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1210750/The-telepathy-chip-lets-control-computers-using-power-thought.html
======
darien
Remote Technologies which can be attuned to brainwaves will pose serious
disadvantages to adults and real advantages to children. What I mean when I
say this, is that brains do effectively model their external environment, but
the degree to which this is possible is limited by aging. Children growing up
with these technologies will develop nuero-networks which are more intricate
than what could be possible for the adult brain to build. This is the reason
language-acquisition can only occur from the ages of 2-10.

------
jacquesm
apologies for the source...

~~~
chaosmachine
Another source, then:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/6129185/Telepathi...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/6129185/Telepathic-
microchip-could-help-paraplegics-control-computers.html)

------
mahmud
What makes you think I know what I want to do with a computer until several
attempts later?

------
Confusion
This technique is in a more advanced stage than is apparent from the article:
there already are people that control their wheelchairs through prototypes of
this kind of technique. Unfortunately, I fail to relocate links that back me
up on that assertion.

~~~
jacquesm
I found one and have posted it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=807692>

------
sown
Another one?

------
onreact-com
So couch potatoes don't need to ever get up again. Combine that with the
intelligent fridge that gets pizza automatically and you have a recipe for
disaster.

